# Do you gain lost muscle faster than gaining completely new muscle?



## filberto (May 14, 2010)

Sorry if the title is confusing, it is hard to put this question in to words.

Think of someone with a lean mass of 110kgs, fell ill and lost 10kg of muscle, leaving them with a lean mass of 100kgs.

Assuming the person goes back to the gym on a bulk, would they gain the 10kg of lost muscle back faster than any new muscle (by new I mean a lean mass of over 110kgs)? This is a very extreme example but does anyone have any knowledge of this? Perhaps the body knows that it can survive with such a large amount of muscle so wont be as hesitant in rebuilding it?

Thanks for all the help as I am quite curious.


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

i asked a similar question about a yr ago and the general response i got was that muscle memory is true .

shame it isnt for my poxy leg as after injury which led it to be pencil thing an now solid training for over a year its still nowhere near where it was , just growing at the same rate as any other bodypart


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Muscle memory mate, will come back very easily for most although IMO I think pre stretched fascias have some kind of interaction


----------



## filberto (May 14, 2010)

This is really good news. I lost some muscle during my cut (my first cut - wasn't eating enough  ) so its good to know it should come back slightly quicker.

Thanks a lot everyone.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Hell yeah -it comes back a lot quicker. I lost close to 40lbs (most of it muscle) to illness about 5 years ago... regained it at around 4lbs a month without even going too crazy on calories (was a lean bulk not an eat everything bulk). As soon as I was back to pre-illness size my rate of growth slowed back to normal kind of rate - 1.5 - 2lbs lean gain a month.


----------



## holyroider (Aug 24, 2011)

Muscle memory + you know what u did to gain the amount of muscle let's say you found out a very good routine which is working good and working for you so you go on it


----------

